# My barista express is dosing too much but is turned right down



## alayton13 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi, had this a couple of months now, getting a good cup of coffee out of it but I have turned the grind amount right down because i was scraping off to much with the blade thing. If i set it at 3oclock it overfills the portafilter.

I'm getting 9g for a single filter which sounds ok to me ?

Should I worry about the blade if im getting 9g and it tastes good ?

Is there some setting I could change so I have better control of the grind amount. (so I can set it back to 3 o clock for instance, i feel like I have little opportunity for control at the moment).


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Only the filter size button. That should reduce the grind time over when the double light is one. I didn't have an over filling problem. More comes out as grind gets coarser for a fixed time, and less as it's set finer. The timer can settle down and give a pretty consistent dose of beans but it's tricky to adjust and may take a while to settle down when beans are changed. Really small adjustments of the knob can be needed. I suspect this is one of the reasons Sage provide the razor tool.

9g sounds about right to me. From memory 7g is around the min but puck finishes up too wet and muddy if too low.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

How old are your beans and how dark is the roast?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Different beans take up different amounts in the portafilter. If you are overfilling it, try using less weight of beans, see what the coffee is like. 9g could be too much, try 8.5g, 8g, 7.5g etc.

I use 18g, 18.5g and 19.0g usually depending on the bean, yours will vary in the same way.


----------

